# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  apisto lover post your fish here

## Apistoinka

IMG_1338.jpg
my setup
IMG_1356.jpg
IMG_1413.jpg
IMG_1453.jpg
IMG_1551.jpg

----------


## chris168

My Apistogramma viejita

----------


## ciaossu

Hi my apisto setup here, it's a WC diplotenia. unfortunally, my female died 1 month ago. sorry for the blur picture. taken from Iphone.





my previous setup for Apisto caca. decomm a few months ago.

----------


## chris168

Another 2 feet, Com set up for Apisto . Taken before release in the fish.

----------


## Stormz

Just to share my Caca with his mate. Looks unique as the female is not yellow when she laid eggs few days back, but was gone when I return home. Guess my hopes of to comm them must change.

----------


## ciaossu

wah i like male caca sia, very intense red.

----------


## Apistoinka

Nice caca there I must said... Keep more picture coming in Apisto lover...

----------


## ok32115



----------


## Apistoinka

Bro ok32115 can't see your picture...

----------


## ok32115



----------


## Apistoinka

Guess who???

----------


## Apistoinka

Nice borellii you have there...

----------


## chris168

My only Europe F1 Apisto Nijsseni female ... Sorry for the poor photo taking.

----------


## Apistoinka

88054436.jpg
guess who

----------


## Apistoinka

fa5800f1.jpg
another shot of them

----------


## ok32115

:Jump for joy: INKA!!! :Jump for joy:

----------


## marle

some of my fish from awhile back..

----------


## Don90

My favourite fish. Too bad hes alone now... still looking for a female despite his old age.

----------


## Wackytpt

Good to hear there are new apisto keeper. 

These are some of my previous apisto and setup

1. Apistogramma baenschi 

Male



Another shot



Female



2. Apistogramma sp. "Breitbinden" Sao Gabriel red cheek 

This is the picture of the flaring male.



The picture of the flaring female



Another picture of the female



3. Apistogramma bitaeniata “Shushupi” 

Male



Apistogramma Bitaeniata “Shushupi” Female



4. Apistogramma viejita from Wilhelm

This is the Male



This is the female



One of my setup

[/QUOTE]

----------


## wychay

My much neglected Inka tank and its members.

----------


## zonkkie

Nicholas, very nice fishes, tank and photos! Show hand liao or still have somemore? 

wychay - neglected tank still very very nice!

----------


## Apistoinka

Nice one there wychay bro... The fish still in your tank... 

Thanks all bros for sharing... Keep more coming in...

----------


## Wackytpt

> Nicholas, very nice fishes, tank and photos! Show hand liao or still have somemore? 
> 
> wychay - neglected tank still very very nice!


Those are my previous apisto. They are all wild caught and brought in from either taiwan or japan. Only the vijeta is farm bred from the famous farm in germany

----------


## joeybabooey

Bro Apistoinka, what are the dimensions of your partition tanks? Please dont mind me asking... Because i would like to make a new tank rack. My comm tank is getting scary from the aggression.. Will just stick to one species in there. So i guess i will do what you're having now.

----------


## Apistoinka

Well my tank is only a 2 feet tank partition into 3 equally... Nothing special... Just measure the partition size I want and have it cut... Than silicon it myself... Maybe you can get those color partition As mine is clear and the fish can see each other...

----------


## joeybabooey

hmm... sure. thanks bro Apistoinka! Appreciate it! Will do it up hopefully as soon as possible! cant bear to see the fishes get bullied all the time...

----------


## bernie

These are my setup & apistos.
Attachment 23950
caca Attachment 23951
alenjuer Attachment 23952
aga Attachment 23953
caca Attachment 23954

----------


## bernie

continue...
Attachment 23956Attachment 23955
vjieta Attachment 23957
bitaeniate manditi red Attachment 23958Attachment 23959

----------


## bernie

bitaeniata Attachment 23960
aga fire red Attachment 23961
aga white seam Attachment 23962
aga tefe bauana Attachment 23963

----------


## chris168

:Well done:  Your passion make's the Apistogramma came alive.

----------


## Apistoinka

Nice collection and what a wonderful setup for your Apisto... Well done bro... Makes me jealous... All the fish looks so delicious... Like the picture of caca flash flaring at each other...

Bigger picture will be nice...

----------


## bernie

> Nice collection and what a wonderful setup for your Apisto... Well done bro... Makes me jealous... All the fish looks so delicious... Like the picture of caca flash flaring at each other...
> 
> Bigger picture will be nice...


sorry bro, use computer to see, still not that small.
if picture too big, iPhone will load very slow also.

upload short video clip to youtube....Caca Orange Flash fighting over a Lady..Enjoy..

----------


## bernie

Larger and more pictures at my photosite http://bloke.shutterfly.com (Apistogramma section)

----------


## marle

> bitaeniate manditi red Attachment 23958Attachment 23959


this one looks awesome!

----------


## barmby

> My favourite fish. Too bad hes alone now... still looking for a female despite his old age.


isn't that apistogramma diplotaenia? beautiful fish!!! showing its age, maturity and very much settled aka "zai"




> Good to hear there are new apisto keeper. 
> 
> These are some of my previous apisto and setup
> 
> 1. Apistogramma baenschi 
> 
> Male


Inka never fail to make me smile..




> bitaeniate manditi red


I like your Apistogramma Bitaeniata


Here's mine:

----------


## Tony

Here's mine  :Smile:

----------


## Yida88

Hi to all bro, Did a flip through after watching all the beautiful apistogramma. Have the urge to keep a pair but will it be very hard to look after them ? Is the water very hard to maintain ? due to my friend told me that Apistogramma die easily without any symptoms  :Smile:

----------


## Apistoinka

Not true bro that Apisto die without any symptoms... Well if you really read through net you will be able to know that they will live up to 3 or 4 years... So the fish we get from lfs we do not know how old are they... For most people who keep Apisto they will usually try to meet the Apisto natural standard so they fish will live more happily... 

Well if you had plan to start I'm sure many bro here willing to share information... You can easily buy those common Apisto like agassizii and caca for a start in case one die you are able to get one and replace...

----------


## Tony

> Hi to all bro, Did a flip through after watching all the beautiful apistogramma. Have the urge to keep a pair but will it be very hard to look after them ? Is the water very hard to maintain ? due to my friend told me that Apistogramma die easily without any symptoms


Hi Yida88,
For beginners, I would suggest buying farm-breed ones or home breed ones instead of wild caught. Wild caught ones tends to be more challenging for benginners and fish as both parties goes through a longer period of adaptation. More so for the wild caught fish to adjust to the tank water and the food that you feed.

Caca and agassizzii are very common and they adapt well, and not fussy eaters, so they are among some of the more common breeds that beginners will consider. Then again, many farm or home breed ones are very common in LFS and forum market place that have accustomed to local waters and pellets, giving you a wider choice to select from. 

I keep mine pair in a 1ft cube with heavily planted low maintenance plants to keep the water quality good. I use a mix of ADA Amazonia and Malayan soil to maintain slightly acidic water instead of more tedious katapang leaf or solution. A simple hang on filter that does not cause tsunami in the tank and weekly 15% water change with seachem prime de-chlorine added and alternate days water topup using de-chlorined aged water due to evaporation of water from the fan. Varying the diet from NLS pellets, spirulina flakes, frozen blood worm, algae tablets and occassional live brine shrimp treats to keep them healthy (remember don't over-feed, give them is small portion that they will finished in 1-2minutes. For juvenile you can give more frequent feeds to speed up growth; but don't over-feed. Adult fish I only feed once or twice a day).

Welcome to the hobby!

----------


## Yida88

Thanks for the feed back Apistoinka  :Smile:  did you do the partition your self ? Where did you manage to get to buy the divider from ? Actually i was going into shrimp but yet after viewing all the photo of Apistogramma. Maybe would want to do a partition tank which would be able to keep Shrimp and Apistogramma separately  :Smile:  one stone kill two bird saving the space in my room  :Smile:

----------


## Yida88

Hi tony , your tank looks nice! natural and wild looks.. May i know what plant you keep ? running any Co2?

----------


## Tony

> Hi tony , your tank looks nice! natural and wild looks.. May i know what plant you keep ? running any Co2?


Hi Yida88, thanks for your knid words. This is a low tech 1Ft cube with no C02, low light PL 13Watt and small hangon filter. To compensate for the no CO2, I added small amount of seachem excel during water change once a week. Occassionally will also add some small dose of seachem phosphate liquid and Pro-Fito Easy Care liquid fertiliser if I find the plants not green enough  :Smile: 

I make use of whatever leftover plants from my 4Ft and 2 Ft tanks for this so there is quite a list. Here it goes:
1. Plant on the front left is crypt wendtii
2. Plant on the front right near the cave is java fern
3. Small amount of short grass like plants is e.tenellus
4. Mid ground bushy plant is blyxa japonica
5. Spear shaped thin and narrow plant tied to wood is narrow leaf java fern. I also wrapped some spikey moss near the end of the wood pointing out
6. Jade colored tall plant hovering above the wood at the back is bolbitis

Don't be alarmed by this list as these are leftovers. You do not need so many types in a tank. One thing common in this list is that they are all low demanding/maintenance plants so it is suitable for low tech setup.

----------


## Apistoinka

> Thanks for the feed back Apistoinka  did you do the partition your self ? Where did you manage to get to buy the divider from ? Actually i was going into shrimp but yet after viewing all the photo of Apistogramma. Maybe would want to do a partition tank which would be able to keep Shrimp and Apistogramma separately  one stone kill two bird saving the space in my room


Bro I cut the partition at seragoon north near pet mart... And I silicon it myself with Aquarium silicon... Just some DIY and simple sponge filter... Most of the things are second from forum only partition need to have it custom cut...

----------


## chris168

Hi tony, that was a very nice low tech planted... Beautiful CaCa you have there.

----------


## chris168

Hi Yida88, Do post some picture up when you had set your Apistogramma tank  :Smile:

----------


## Tony

> Hi tony, that was a very nice low tech planted... Beautiful CaCa you have there.


Thanks Chris, the caca was purchased from you  :Smile:  And do you find the hang on filter behind looks familiar? My Boyu Ef-05 broke down so that HOF came in handy.

----------


## chris168

Oh hi tony! Did not realize that you were the bro that met me the previously time  :Smile:  Anyway you really did a awesome scape with the beautiful CaCa you have in there! Catch up soon bro

----------


## jeffteo

Here is 2 of mine in a comm tank.





The Electric Blue pair can been seen in the video.

----------


## sen_jie

Bro Yida, If you are keen to start apistogramma but not sure where to start, this post is meants for you

in order to increase awareness for apistogramma (only applicable to first timer and students) i will provide a trio of juvenile( depend on what i have on hand) to start with.
Of course there is terms and condition
1) cannot resell
2) if you claim that it is death, do show picture to verify 
3) if you plan to offload in the future, you MUST give it to first timer who are keen to try or students who can take great care for them
4) upload photo of the tank to show their living condition
5) update it's progress 
6) IF can post pictures of their progress, will be best

----------


## exotic_idiot

That's a very encouraging way of spreading the hobby around..
Good job bro sen jie...!!!

----------


## nicefish

Hi guys, which LFS in Singapore can we find good quality apistos?

----------


## Leon

its kinda Inspirational to be Here seeing so many Apistosiao!!! nice phtography nice setup... idea idea idea
which makes hands itchy itchy!!! and Wifey edgy edgy!!!  :Jump for joy:

----------


## Apistoinka

Can find them at y618 but is a poison as keeping one species is not enough... Enjoy the poison bro...

----------


## SGFrontosa

I had just been poisoned recently.

Here is mine to share. Looking for more. Haha!

----------


## chris168

Very beautiful Bro lucas ! Welcome to the poison of Apistogramma!

----------


## SGFrontosa

Thanks Chris, credit should go to you for the beautiful fishes. 
I only take over at its peak. haha!

----------


## barmby

The great place to see some natural SA cichlids http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...826#post611826

----------


## Lucrado

Nijsseni.jpg 
pertensis.jpg

Here are two pictures of my two previous female apistos i took when they bred(didnt manage to take any male apisto pic).
First picture :Nijsseni Second picture : Pertensis

----------


## sen_jie

nice! just wondering if anybody have a female vejieta to spare me?

----------


## SGFrontosa

> nice! just wondering if anybody have a female vejieta to spare me?


Let me see if I have the time and then if I can catch it from my 5ft tank.
Not so soon though, tired from sleepless night with new born and busy with all the baby stuff now.

----------


## barmby

It is tough to catch a particular fish in a 5 feet without destroying the scape. Good luck. Try botia too. LOLs

----------


## Leon

> Let me see if I have the time and then if I can catch it from my 5ft tank.
> Not so soon though, tired from sleepless night with new born and busy with all the baby stuff now.


Congrats  :Smile:

----------


## sen_jie

New Agassizzi. Heard that it is a variant called blue pearl

----------


## Yida88

New agassizii??? Can take a clearer shot with the lights on?

----------


## barmby

It might be from Tefe Bauana on record from RVA

----------


## sen_jie

With lights on, colour abit washed out as i use a net to "lure" the guy out of his cave

----------


## Yida88

But nice features...By the way bro how is the female look like? Got picture too? Never heard of blue pearl before even in google... Where did you manage to buy it arh. Miss the deal from bro chris168 after he lowered down the price of the pair  :Sad:

----------


## sen_jie

haha yea blue pearl should be a trade name whereby creative breeder comes up on their own. female ah.. i can try to take tonight. but she is camera shy.

----------


## marle

thats a very nice fish you have senjie. The mask pattern on the fish's face is delightful.

----------


## barmby

i found it.. 





Tefe characteristic got abit of pearl pearl : ) hehe

----------


## sen_jie

i think it is slightly different. it is not yellowish as the tefe. and if you notice the cadual does not have the colours of the tefe. Only have the blue pearl and the spade white line.

Thus i am wondering it is breed through selective breeding or there is such a variant in the wild

----------


## sen_jie

thanks bro marle! tonight i take photo of the borelli. the masking on him is totally insane.

----------


## sen_jie

Just a short sneak preview of my borelli

----------


## azmanbachok

Hi here is my Apistogramma Nijsseni

aa.gifa5.jpg

----------


## azmanbachok

Hi i am new to this hobby and would like to share my first pair apistogramma .please comment if anything not right .thanks 
apistogramma.jpg

----------


## chris168

Care to share where you found the place to buy it?

----------


## chris168

Nice one azman! See you in a few days time

----------


## Leon

many have new pets... how come i dont get to see apistos at any LFS???  :Mad:

----------


## chris168

Go over Aqua 1 quite a few pair over there for you to choose from.

----------


## Leon

hey chris168... any idea what type is there??? Thanks

----------


## chris168

Here's the link it will help. 

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ted-at-LFS-LFF

----------


## Leon

Thanks bro... actually went on Wednesday or Thurdays... thought only see Caca and that huge type apisto... hehe sorry noobie!!! kinda lost looking while i was there!!!

----------


## chris168

Don't mention. Please don't say sorry to me  :Smile:  I start as a newbie too...Follow your heart and buy what you want... Good luck in choosing a good pair,hopes to see your new Apistogramma up in the thread soon!

----------


## Aquanoob

Went to Y618 yesterday and they have Apisto Agassizi Double Red, Caca Orange and Red. Price is quite reasonable at $20 for a pair or $12 for either male or female. They are farm breed but the colour is quite ok to me, as a apisto newbie.

----------

